# whats the deal with Ramez/coral cave?



## deonne91 (Jul 3, 2018)

He has some very nice corals on display on his Kijiji ads and on instagram, but I have been told to avoid doing business with him? That he is shady?

e.g. https://www.kijiji.ca/v-fish/markha...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Do a search on Ramez on this site and you get the idea ...


----------



## Mido (Mar 5, 2018)

*shaaaaaaaaaaady*



Sea MunnKey said:


> Do a search on Ramez on this site and you get the idea ...


Many thx, did my homework cz I had the same question as the original poster


----------



## WiredWeasel (Dec 20, 2015)

Well known scammer. Banned off literally every single form of social media from this forum to facebook.


----------



## deonne91 (Jul 3, 2018)

ok good to know, thanks. too bad because his corals look great


----------



## WiredWeasel (Dec 20, 2015)

deonne91 said:


> ok good to know, thanks. too bad because his corals look great


They arent even his corals. I know the owner of the store that sells the coral and the individual who took the photos... Neither of which live at the listed location on the advertisement. I have notified the photographer and the owner of the coral of this, but I doubt anything will come of it...


----------



## deonne91 (Jul 3, 2018)

Which store are they from?


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Stay away from him as tempting as it may be. I just dont understand how he hasn't been charged up to this point.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I didn't know that he was a scammer. bought a lemon drop bubble tip from him a few months back. was a good price but the rest of his coral was expensive and imo overpriced. 

had to block his number because he would send me like 10 pics of coral at 4am or at 7am on a saturday morning. annoying as [email protected]


----------



## suemaze18 (May 15, 2018)

I bought beautiful corals and anemones from him many times, his stuff is not cheap but they’re really colourful and healthy. His display tank is amazing and so is his frag tank. I found him to be reasonably nice.


----------



## Matt1997 (Dec 10, 2017)

suemaze18 said:


> I bought beautiful corals and anemones from him many times, his stuff is not cheap but they're really colourful and healthy. His display tank is amazing and so is his frag tank. I found him to be reasonably nice.


Aren't you his wife?


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Matt1997 said:


> Aren't you his wife?


Hahahaha!! To funny. Ah man


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Matt1997 said:


> Aren't you his wife?


Nice one even the wife is shady lol


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

matt1997 said:


> aren't you his wife?


lolololololololol


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

Greg_o said:


> Nice one even the wife is shady lol


Lmaoooo. The Shady bunch.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Hahahah………..but not the only one...…..there is another clown...


----------

